# Compilation music/art project



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys!

I have an idea I want to run by you, tell me what you think.

I was thinking of making a series of movies that would incorporate the symphony of a composer as the soundtrack and the movie would be scenes of nature or diiferent things in the world in general that would follow the flow of the music. 

What do you guys think? Would it be successful?

Thanks for the feedback!

MM


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

This kind of thing has been done before. You can buy videos of flowers blooming and clouds slowly moving over mountains while Chopin or Vivaldi is playing. But I say go for it if you have the money and are actually capable of "making a series of movies."


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

Didn't Edgard Varese have a similar idea with "Deserts"? Not sure if he ever got around to doing it though.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

I have seen other types of movies like this but they are just serene and placid. It would be great to have full animations and/or live action set to symphonic peices. 

Sort of like a silent movie....


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually I remember seeing something on TV that was sort of like this. While Berlioz's Symphony Fantastique was being performed, a movie of sorts was being played on a cinema screen situated behind the orchestra. The movie was a collection of excerpts from older films, and it followed the programme created by Berlioz. It was all put together by a Spanish conductor, whose name I can't remember.

Personally I found it a bit distracting, and hard to concentrate on both the movie and the music. However, this may have been due to the nature of Berlioz's programme - trying to follow the 'plot' through the fragmented film was quite difficult.

I think this idea has great potential, as long as you choose the film images carefully, so they don't distract the listeners from the music itself... After all, the music is the focal point, right? 

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

I like your thoughts Phatic, and thanx for the info on that spanish artist/composer. 

What inspired me to this idea is, when you hear a piece of music....doesn't it conjuer up some type of image in your head, especially dramatic pieces like Mahler..? That is what I am trying to convey...an audio and visual cohesion...so that when you watch you are drawn to listen, and when you listen you are drawn to watch...

I don't know if I will ever be able to do it...but that was the main focusI had intended. 

Thanks

MM


----------

